# Loblaws $25 Card



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Is this offer per each person at one address or one per household. Not sure, have not been able to find this out but applied for myself.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

thought it was for anyone that was of age that has bought bread

2 in my household have signed up


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Signed up, but have not received the email message from them yet. Has anyone got the message?


----------



## P_I (Dec 2, 2011)

*Multiple Loblaws Card threads*



newfoundlander61 said:


> Is this offer per each person at one address or one per household. Not sure, have not been able to find this out but applied for myself.


There are now at least three threads on this subject. You also started http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/127418-Loblaws-25-Bread-Fixing and there is also another thread http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/126362-Get-25-From-Loblaws.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

The email message from Loblaws may be sitting in your span folder. Mine was.

I wonder if Sobey's/Safeway or Metro will follow the path of Loblaws and Save On.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have 37 adults living at my house ... we ALL signed up....


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> I have 37 adults living at my house ... we ALL signed up....


What, 37 adults? 
I bet you've gone and invested in starting up one of those hippie communes ahead of legalization! 
And I expect you are looking forward to _gently carrying Mary Jane in _on July 1.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijuwxarg-Go

And since we're on the subject of Crowbar and Kelly Jay, another great song from a great album: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXz5n-TKRvA
Hey, we all eat bread don't we?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> What, 37 adults?
> I bet you've gone and invested in starting up one of those hippie communes ahead of legalization!
> And I expect you are looking forward to _gently carrying Mary Jane in _on July 1.
> 
> ...


ahhh... Crowbar! great honky tunes!!!
here's Brewer & Shipley, from '71


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

speakin' of bread.....
I want to make some with you........


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I would caution against fraud (ie, inventing fake applicants). Violating the terms of the offer may make you wholly ineligible.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I dont get it.....
why just on Bread???
I shop at different grocery chains. i'd say probably 90% of the items in the store are identically-priced across all chains,
Co-incidence? I think not.
Why not a price-fix confession on soft drinks? or cereals? or ice cream? or condiments? etc etc etc???


----------



## Calmoney (Dec 19, 2013)

Anybody get a check yet?


----------



## Chica (Jan 19, 2016)

Calmoney said:


> Anybody get a check yet?


I believe it's a gift card they're sending. I remember something on the sign up page about May, so I don't expect I'll get it for awhile. And then I'm donating it to the food bank.

I got an email yesterday from Save On that they've applied $25 to my Save On More card and the next time I shop and spend at least $40 I'll have the option to use that to pay. Apparently there'll also be an option to donate to the food bank, but I haven't gone in yet to try it out. Save On wasn't one of the companies named in bread price fixing scandal, they just decided to match Loblaws and give all clients with a Save On More card the $25 because their clients were affected too.


----------



## BC Eddie (Feb 2, 2014)

Finally got my $25 Loblaws gift card today.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> I dont get it.....
> why just on Bread???
> I shop at different grocery chains. i'd say probably 90% of the items in the store are identically-priced across all chains,
> Co-incidence? I think not.
> Why not a price-fix confession on soft drinks? or cereals? or ice cream? or condiments? etc etc etc???


Not a co-incidence. It's a simple fact of economics and marketting, commodities equalize in price.
That's why gold has a single price, oil, for a specific grade at a specific location has the same price, irrespective of who's buying, selling or the origin of it.

For manufactured goods it's even easier because the seller sells at the same price to many stores. 
They basically take the cost, and if the market price is sufficient to cover their cost, they'll sell it, ideally with a small profit, but for some items they're just aiming to break even.


----------



## Esco (Aug 8, 2016)

I would enter in your PO Box (if you have one), the amount of private information they ask for is a bit disturbing


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

BC Eddie said:


> Finally got my $25 Loblaws gift card today.


you must be among the first....none of my 17 has arrived yet......


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I got mine on last Thursday, spent it yesterday. Worked just like cash.

I applied for 3, ended up getting one...so far anyway. I suspect that may be all I get. Anyone asking for more then 5 will probably be shut out. 

Just kidding, who knows. Keep us informed.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> you must be among the first....none of my 17 has arrived yet......


I hope you are kidding. If not, I'm sure yours are all going to be stopping by the fraud department.


----------



## Esco (Aug 8, 2016)

andrewf said:


> I hope you are kidding. If not, I'm sure yours are all going to be stopping by the fraud department


Just tell them you made a mistake, just like Loblaws made a mistake when they fixed their prices :kiwi-fruit:


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

OptsyEagle said:


> I got mine on last Thursday, spent it yesterday. Worked just like cash.


Yeah, I applied and got my $25 in the mail.

Then I spent it yesterday. 

Free food - nice!

Why is there so much outrage about Loblaws asking a few questions in the application?

ltr


----------



## bigmoneytalks (Oct 3, 2014)

Applied for two - myself and wife. Going to give it to a local food bank. It's free money so why not help someone in need.


----------



## Esco (Aug 8, 2016)

Now Loblaws want to see your ID: http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/loblaws-25-gift-card-personal-information-1.4569422


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks whoever bumped this thread -- I went ahead and applied for mine.

I gather that it is only some people who are being asked for ID. I'm a little pissed off that they could even ask for my DOB on the signup page. But the compensation scheme is relatively open to fraud and I can see their perspective on wanting to know that they're not paying out more than $25 per person. I suspect that they are asking for ID where they think there is a fraud potential -- too many people at the same address, or multiple people with the same name. $25 is not serious money for me, but it will add up for Loblaw, and they have a duty to husband the program responsibly, so I can't really blame them. We'll see. If they want more ID from me, I will make a game-day decision.

If they are ordered, eventually, to pay out to folks due to court decision on a class-action, they will also need to keep track of exactly who they already paid. So I would not doubt that they will keep all the records at least until the dust settles around this issue.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

To good to be true is too good to be true ... sell your ID to get $25 only redeemable at their stores, to see that they profit back at least 50% of it so in effect, how much is it for "free"? I'll wait with the classaction just for the fun of it.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I received such a verification request email from Loblaws. 

I told them to 'stuff it' because if they cannot figure out my residential information from my PC Points (PC Optimum) card, then there is little hope they can manage anything properly. I suspect that reply will be ignored... LOL.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

AltaRed said:


> I received such a verification request email from Loblaws.
> 
> I told them to 'stuff it' because if they cannot figure out my residential information from my PC Points (PC Optimum) card, then there is little hope they can manage anything properly. I suspect that reply will be ignored... LOL.


My comments on this thread seem to magically disappear each day until I realized someone keeps switching between two nearly identical threads names: 

Loblaws $25 Bread Fixing

Loblaws $25 Card

ltr


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Indeed, can be frustrating on some sites. Seems to be a lack of discipline in posting new threads as compared to finding an existing one, and a lack of enough moderators to combine 'like' threads.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

AltaRed said:


> .....and a lack of enough moderators to combine 'like' threads.


Yeah, there's the rub.

ltr


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

$25 compensation for bread price fixing, what a joke. What i want to know is when is there going to be a class action for all the gas price fixing ? It's pretty obvious when they all follow each other. Years ago I worked at a gas station and the guy at the shell station used to phone and say he had put his gas up and so should we. Then we would get a call from head office because they would phone them and complain. Blatant price fixing. Should be a little better than a $25 gift card I would think, we have all been ripped off constantly


----------



## Calmoney (Dec 19, 2013)

I totally agree with the gas fixing comment! Meanwhile, it was kind of nice to have $50 to contribute the the weekly grocery shop.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks like those of us who refused to hand over ID documents to Loblaws might still get the gift card:
http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/loblaws-25-gift-card-id-privacy-commissioner-1.4753392

Loblaws' ID demand prompted an investigation by the government privacy commissioner. I certainly wasn't going to mail them such private and sensitive information.


----------



## Esco (Aug 8, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Looks like those of us who refused to hand over ID documents to Loblaws might still get the gift card:
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/loblaws-25-gift-card-id-privacy-commissioner-1.4753392
> 
> Loblaws' ID demand prompted an investigation by the government privacy commissioner. I certainly wasn't going to mail them such private and sensitive information


I still havent gotten my $25 yet, and I apllied for it 3 months ago. 
So today I'm gonna call their head office and raise hell (in a polite way).
That usually gets companies motivated real quick :biggrin:


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I just received my $25 card, even after Loblaws demanded ID (and I didn't send them any). I'm very glad to see that they came to their senses, and I consider this a nice move by Loblaws.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

james4beach said:


> I just received my $25 card, even after Loblaws demanded ID (and I didn't send them any). I'm very glad to see that they came to their senses, and I consider this a nice move by Loblaws.


The same thing happened with me.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Maybe that was partly a move to dissuade fraud. You have to admit it was inviting bad actors (like people here who claimed to request 17 cards at one address).


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

andrewf said:


> Maybe that was partly a move to dissuade fraud. You have to admit it was inviting bad actors (like people here who claimed to request 17 cards at one address).


Clearly Loblaws didn't want every clown in the woodwork making false claims but they could have done better simply by validating with their contractor whether an applicant was a PC Plus member, etc. of one of their databases. That would have gotten rid of much of the mess they found themselves in asking people to identify themselves with a ton of paperwork.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Finally converted my card... to smoked salmon. Delicious.

Just FYI, try to use the full card in one shot. At the Superstore I went to, a cashier had to manually enter the "remaining" card value before applying it to the payment. Easy when it's 25.00 but less easy otherwise.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

The two of us each put in for a card, at the same address. Only one arrived though, for her, months ago.

Ah well.


----------

